
Possibility of Using address book to get Telegram info - ngcc_hk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hong-kong-protesters-warn-of-telegram-feature-that-can-disclose-their-identities/
======
ngcc_hk
The question is that if you arrest someone (just because he/she was there or
he/she was attacked by police or triad as it happened!), they can do fishing.
And adding a telephone no should not allow the adder to do any others other
than talk to him. Even add others into a group should ask for permission and
should not aware he/she is already a member (and what member name).

Joining a group could be anonymously. Think hard, TG. And help us.

One day we may be protestor. Or sympathy with one. And do not want to be
caught. Especially like Cathay pacific related group got fired.

